# Someone in SoCal should attend this "Ebike Summit"



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2017-bpsa-peopleforbikes-e-bike-summit-tickets-39055913288

In Irvine on 12/14/17.

*2:45 - 3:30: Panel:* Electric mountain bikes


Leslie Kehmeier, eMTB mapping and research, PeopleForBikes
Troy Lee, founder, Troy Lee Designs
Ken Miner, director of sales, Haibike USA
Chad Price, director of city bike products, Specialized Bicycle Components
Dave Wiens, executive director, International Mountain Bicycling Association


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the post. Seems like more of the same spiel(s) iterated at Interbike. The thing that would be interesting to me is what the manufacturers are doing to promote accessibility for e-MTB's on trails, but the Bosch representatives there told me they've been stymied. The smartest guy I know in the industry stated that it's just a matter of time. We'll see.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

How useful can this be with no representatives from the DIY community? It is the homemade "special" with 3000w that seems to be the big concern on this forum, not the OEM products that may or may not be possible to be "chipped". It would be helpful to get the views of someone from a company like Luna regarding the direction ebikes in general are heading and eMTBs in particular.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

That discussion is $150! To listen to them talk. That should be free or they should pay for public input. That is crazy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

